# arrrg.. I really want to knit right now but...



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My wonderful, sweet, loving, rotten, spoiled dogie ate the needles off of two projects. I put my knitting bag on a table when I left put it towards the back. She still managed to get it pull out both projects, leave the bag on the table and chew through the needles and cording on both projects. 

Luckely only one project was completely lost as it was a cabled stitch pattern. The other I was able to grab the stitches and hold them. I've ordered replacement needles (its the Denise set) but they could take a while and I really don't want to start a 4th project LOL. One of the projects was for doing while reading my kindle  .  

so here I sit with nothing else for my fingers to be doing other than petting the dog while I read on post on kindleboards or reading my kindle......hmmm wonder if that was her intention in the first place

Oh did I mention she also grabbed a skein of yarn from the bag (bag still on the table - boy is she good!) and shook it all over. It took several hours to wind it up! On the plus side, I'm soo glad she is a soft mouth breed. I don't want to know what would have happended to everything if she wasn't.!

Ok done venting 

anyone else with dog/pets and knitting stories to make me feel better??


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hope she didn't swallow the needles.  Sounds like that could be dangerous for her.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Luckily she just chewed the plastic tips and through the cord. She's good about spitting things out instead of swallowing objects that ain't edible. Thank goodness!!  I may think the house is dog proofed but she always finds something that I think is high enough or far away enough to not get a hold of. I tell you she's certainly de-cluttering my life !

theres am


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm assuming these were wooden or bamboo needles, not the metal or plastic kind. Good thing she didn't get splinters!

No dog/knitting stories to share, but knitting with cats around is always an adventure.... they'll paw at the ball of wool, at the twitchy thread leading from there to your project, and, if you're using straight needles, they WILL NOT leave the ends alone as those move while you work. Luckily I use round needles whenever possible to make projects more easily portable.

But I'm intrigued how you manage a cable stitch pattern _while reading_. That's some serious multi-tasking.

While you have nothing else to knit, you could always take a different size of needle and some leftover wool and see if it's possible to knit a decent Kindle cover (adding lining and batting and a fastener later).


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm assuming these were wooden or bamboo needles, not the metal or plastic kind. Good thing she didn't get splinters!
> 
> No dog/knitting stories to share, but knitting with cats around is always an adventure.... they'll paw at the ball of wool, at the twitchy thread leading from there to your project, and, if you're using straight needles, they WILL NOT leave the ends alone as those move while you work. Luckily I use round needles whenever possible to make projects more easily portable.
> 
> ...


Nope they are plastic, but one time she managed to find the stick I use to get the bird out and chewed on it.

LOL, nice to know my cat isn't the only one that hangs off the end of my straight needles while knitting. I had to switch to circular to stop that. Now he sits and chews on the yarn if I'm not paying attention my yarn comes up short .

Well, I part of the pattern doesn't require a cable needle and the other ones that require cable needle I just stop reading until the repeats of them are finished. But it's mostly my tv knitting .

I don't have use for a kindle cover as I love my Oberon cover... O but now that I think about it, I could make one to go over the original cover so I would have choices!! I've got some flatfeet yarn that will look pretty cool knitted up! Now the tough part for me would be figuring out a pattern to make it. I'm one of those people that have to have a pattern to follow. Not for the stitch pattern, I'm good at that but making it so it fits, that's the difficult part, for me anyway   .

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Seems to me that if you have an Oberon, you could just use that as a pattern template -- knit the rectangle and block it, maybe make it 1/4 " larger all around so that it wraps around the edges of the batting/lining when you sew those in. Corners to hold the K might be hard to get just right though, probably easier to use Velcro.

Or, if you have a BB bag, use that size as a pattern and add a zipper and use it _over _your Oberon.

OK, now I know what to do with that single skein of purple chenille!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, glad I could help  .  

I'm thinking more along the lines of a slip cover for the original kindle. That way don't have to sew in batting and stuff .  I think going with what you outlined at top, I think I can figure out how much to cast on for a long slip cover then just sew up the top and bottom of each side for pockets. 

I usually use one skiens for fingerless gloves, my hands are always cold and it's wonderful that they are in style right now. Just I'm tired of making them already  

theresam


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> I usually use one skiens for fingerless gloves, my hands are always cold and it's wonderful that they are in style right now. Just I'm tired of making them already
> 
> theresam


I made the iPhone/iPod fingerless mitts - they are great - longer so in the cold I can cover my fingers and then I can also fold the edges over and have a double covering over the palm area of my hand - great for driving. They were the first thing I knit when I got the ok from my ortho to start knitting again.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

That's the way I make them now. When I fist started they were not wide enough at the top to fold down and I couldn't hit the shift key and type at the same time   now I make them a tad bit wider at the top so it's easy to fold or scrunch down so I can actually type.  It's so nice to not constantly have to take my gloves off for my ipod or phone! (don't have the ipod touch but my cell has a touch keypad.)

glad to hear you are able to knit again!!!! It's hard having to go without for a while. I knit both left handed (throwing) and right handed continental. I read somewhere by changing up your hands it helps keep from getting repetitive movement issues. Being left handed and knitting that most of my life I had to learn some right handed knitting in order to figure out how to translate patterns to the left hand so did them right handed then left. Also taught my right handed sister to knit. If you through right handed you will be able to continental lefthanded much easier. Anyway, I always have a project for each hand so I can trade when one hand/wrist starts having problems.  Ok so I'm a little addicted LOL . But it got me the teaching job at the yarn shop as they don't need two two  teachers  

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd be tired of them too.  I made ONE pair of gloves, about 25 years ago, and decided it was simply not worth doing again.  Having to read the pattern for every single row wasn't fun.  

You mean a slip cover for over the Oberon?  That would be nice too,  like a BB bag but without the padding.... but if you use heavy wool it will be the same thickness as the BB cotton-plus-padding.  

Usually I save the single skeins and other leftovers for a while and then make some kind of all-jumbled-together project out of them.   In another year or two I'm going to teach my daughter to knit (she's only six now, a bit too soon) and then she can have all the leftovers to make teddybear clothes or whatever other projects she comes up with.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan, the fingerless gloves can be done without reading a pattern! Just knit in a circle (I cast on about 44 for my med sized hands) knit for so x length (depending on how long you like them down the wist - add an inch more because the thumb entrance shortens them) then bind of x one row and cast on x the next row for the thumb hole then knit in the round until length desired. You can add patterns if you like or a thumb (which I have done on some). I use the magic loop method. Easy as pie but get board after awhile. 

Glad to hear you are going to teach your daughter. I find knitting - 95% of the time- is very relaxing and helps me unwind especially on a bad day. I used to laugh at people who would tell me they had no patients to knit. I'd say, I have no patients so I knit!  I can't sit still and it's one of the few things that makes my brain slow down and focus!

I was thinking of using the cover over the original kindle cover (I have a K1 and the cover that came with it is just plain black). That way it would still fit in my purse. Though I may need a bigger purse soon as the one I got holds either the kindle or knitting, on rare occasions both!

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Susan, the fingerless gloves can be done without reading a pattern!


Ohh... I see... so it's not like the fingerless gloves that you can buy that actually have about half-inch fingers... it's just kind of a "hand cover" without separated finger openings?



bkworm8it said:


> Glad to hear you are going to teach your daughter. I find knitting - 95% of the time- is very relaxing and helps me unwind especially on a bad day. I used to laugh at people who would tell me they had no patients to knit. I'd say, I have no patients so I knit! I can't sit still and it's one of the few things that makes my brain slow down and focus!


I can't stand having to wait around somewhere and not have something to do. I always have either knitting or sewing with me, and often a book. And now the Kindle instead, though if I only have a few minutes I'm more likely to choose the crafts project because I'd rather have more time to get into a book. But I rarely knit at home now unless I'm really caught up in a complex project, or if something is getting too big to be easily portable.

And _of course_ she's going to learn.  I sew and knit, and so does my mother, and so did my grandmother... she knows that, has seen enough of the various projects we've all made, and is looking forward to making her own. She says her teddy bears want more clothes.  I started teaching her to crochet a few months ago, just a single chain, but I don't think she's ready for more yet. She keeps pestering me to teach her to sew, but she's just not there yet.

One neat thing we did last summer -- I cut out pattern pieces for a summer dress and a hat for her, from plain white muslin, and then laid out the pieces on sheets of newspaper and gave her a bunch of fabric paints. She decorated the pieces, and then I sewed them together into a dress. She's so proud of it, and tells everyone that we made it together. When she outgrows it she wants to make another, and keep doing that as she gets bigger. The plan was that the next time (probably next summer), I'll have her help cut out the pieces, and show her how they fit together. Then the time after that she can do some of the basic sewing parts. And so on.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ohh... I see... so it's not like the fingerless gloves that you can buy that actually have about half-inch fingers... it's just kind of a "hand cover" without separated finger openings?


exactly -- like mittens without closing the top....



> I can't stand having to wait around somewhere and not have something to do. I always have either knitting or sewing with me, and often a book. And now the Kindle instead, though if I only have a few minutes I'm more likely to choose the crafts project because I'd rather have more time to get into a book. But I rarely knit at home now unless I'm really caught up in a complex project, or if something is getting too big to be easily portable.


That is the best thing about knitting and Kindle - never having to worry about sitting around waiting with nothing to do -- fingerless mitts or socks are great for portable patterns -- and it is getting close to being my summer of socks - my project for the summer when it is too hot to have anything draped over your lap.

Right now I am working on a Pi Shawl that I would love to have done before a dinner thing we have to go to in June - but I don't know - I am up to about 575 stitches on a row and it is taking longer to do each row  And the last part of it is more time consuming too... eek - better get knitting soon again ....

but must have coffee first --


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> exactly -- like mittens without closing the top....


OK, THAT I can do, probably even while reading. A new use for leftovers 



rho said:


> Right now I am working on a Pi Shawl that I would love to have done before a dinner thing we have to go to in June - but I don't know - I am up to about 575 stitches on a row and it is taking longer to do each row  And the last part of it is more time consuming too... eek - better get knitting soon again ....


I've never made one of those... I did make a sweater once on the same principle; when it's done you sew two seams, and knit on ribbing at waist and ribs, and end up with a batwing shape. Actually that was one of the use-up-leftovers projects. 
I'd like to try an infinity shawl, have you made one of those? I'm not sure of the exact name, it's the one that crosses over in front and looks like something Escher would have designed.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, THAT I can do, probably even while reading. A new use for leftovers
> I've never made one of those... I did make a sweater once on the same principle; when it's done you sew two seams, and knit on ribbing at waist and ribs, and end up with a batwing shape. Actually that was one of the use-up-leftovers projects.
> I'd like to try an infinity shawl, have you made one of those? I'm not sure of the exact name, it's the one that crosses over in front and looks like something Escher would have designed.


like a mobius type of shawl?? I took a class on mobius from Cat Bordhi - what a fun class and a fun instructor too


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And _of course_ she's going to learn.  I sew and knit, and so does my mother, and so did my grandmother... she knows that, has seen enough of the various projects we've all made, and is looking forward to making her own. She says her teddy bears want more clothes.  I started teaching her to crochet a few months ago, just a single chain, but I don't think she's ready for more yet. She keeps pestering me to teach her to sew, but she's just not there yet.


If she's learning crochet first it will make knitting easier when she's a little older. Also she will be setup to learn to knit continental. That's so cool that your mom and grandmaw sew and knit. I've been trying to get my mother to learn to knit but she just keeps saying she will ask me to make stuff . I learned to sew so her and I can have sewing days together it's fun.

If you go to  www.ravelry.com  you can sign up and look for all kinds of patterns for fingerless gloves and other items (if you haven't been there yet ). I like that site when I'm not sure of what project to do next.

Rho; would love to see a picture when the shawl is done. Even in progress! I've bought some lace weight yarn to do a shawl but not sure how to start. Cat Bordi has some nice projects. I've been thinking about learning mobius but got so many things to start figured I'd better wait until some of my other stuff is completed.

theresam


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> If you go to  www.ravelry.com  you can sign up and look for all kinds of patterns for fingerless gloves and other items (if you haven't been there yet ). I like that site when I'm not sure of what project to do next.
> 
> Rho; would love to see a picture when the shawl is done. Even in progress! I've bought some lace weight yarn to do a shawl but not sure how to start. Cat Bordi has some nice projects. I've been thinking about learning mobius but got so many things to start figured I'd better wait until some of my other stuff is completed.
> 
> theresam


isn't ravelry the best for looking up patterns - I have lost many hours there just looking at what everyone else has done with the same pattern I want to do ....

I think I found how I want to finish my Pi shawl - one woman did 12 rows of YO K2tog -- with a Knit row in between - then on the Bind off - she Purled 2 put them back on the left needle then K2tog - (at least that is how I was reading what she did) and it really was nice and still had the look I wanted on mine - plain but a little bit of lace feel.

I think I will just have to wash it and lay it out on my lawn on a sheet to dry without doing a good blocking - because I have no where to block it in my house that it will fit.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

rho said:


> isn't ravelry the best for looking up patterns - I have lost many hours there just looking at what everyone else has done with the same pattern I want to do ....


That and my list of 'want' to do has grown since visiting that site. I tend to limit my viewings for budgeting purposes LOL .



rho said:


> I think I found how I want to finish my Pi shawl - one woman did 12 rows of YO K2tog -- with a Knit row in between - then on the Bind off - she Purled 2 put them back on the left needle then K2tog - (at least that is how I was reading what she did) and it really was nice and still had the look I wanted on mine - plain but a little bit of lace feel.


oooooh that sounds very lovely. I love Yo K2tog patterns. I've been debating on changing the pattern for the bottom of the poncho I'm making. Garter stitch just doesn't have much of an appeal to me and the rest is just knit one row purl the other so it looks flat no pattern. Just a little boring 

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> like a mobius type of shawl?? I took a class on mobius from Cat Bordhi - what a fun class and a fun instructor too


Maybe it's the same thing, I'm not sure. I _thought_ a mobius shawl was a rectangle that you twist once before sewing the ends together, but I must be mistaken if there are classes for it. I'll have to look up infinity vs mobius and see.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> If she's learning crochet first it will make knitting easier when she's a little older. Also she will be setup to learn to knit continental. That's so cool that your mom and grandmaw sew and knit. I've been trying to get my mother to learn to knit but she just keeps saying she will ask me to make stuff . I learned to sew so her and I can have sewing days together it's fun.
> 
> If you go to  www.ravelry.com  you can sign up and look for all kinds of patterns for fingerless gloves and other items (if you haven't been there yet ). I like that site when I'm not sure of what project to do next.


That's what I was thinking. I learned to crochet first too. And "continental" is the only way I know how to knit -- it's the way I learned -- the other way (is it called American?) seems way more complicated to me! I guess it just depends on which one you grow up with.

Thanks for the link -- I hadn't checked it out; I have a bunch of projects and patterns that predate the web and so I haven't dared to add to the pile!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe it's the same thing, I'm not sure. I _thought_ a mobius shawl was a rectangle that you twist once before sewing the ends together, but I must be mistaken if there are classes for it. I'll have to look up infinity vs mobius and see.


That's one way to do it. But the way that Cat Bordhi does is is you cast on a big circular a specific way then start knitting. You're actually knitting it from the center outwards. Check out her intro on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVnTda7F2V4


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> That's one way to do it. But the way that Cat Bordhi does is is you cast on a big circular a specific way then start knitting. You're actually knitting it from the center outwards. Check out her intro on YouTube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVnTda7F2V4


How cool!! I wouldn't have guessed that was possible. Too bad the video doesn't show the project a little further along. I'm going to HAVE to try that, just to see the process unfold!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

On ravelry you can setup a project list and list your supplies. It's kind of nice to keep track of projects and stuff. But I'm here way to often and haven't updated my site in a long time.

It's continental and English, which is funny because it's mostly Americans that do English style - where they throw the yarn.  I have found that English is easier for most people to learn because they have more right hand coordination from use. Most are dominate right handed people. I'm dominate left handed and learned to knit English left handed and since I always held my yarn in my left hand it wasn't much of a leap to Continental right handed.  However those who crochet are used to having the yarn in their left hand already so its easier for them as well.

The funny think is, my Great Aunt taught me to crochet and for the first several times she didn't realize I was crocheting left handed until one time she picked up my project and tried to do something. She asked how was I going in the wrong direction. I had to remind her I was left handed and I had mirrored her all the times she was walking me through it on her own project.

There is an easy potholder pattern you can teach your daughter to crochet. It will help her learn the single crochet stitch. You just chain anywhere from 20 to 40 stitches, depending on how big you want the potholder to be (it will be squared the length of the chain) then just start single crocheting in a circle, round and round the original chain. After a while the sides will fold in and pretty soon meet in the middle. Once they meet up nicely then to a slip stitch to sew the two sides together. Now you have a very nice durable pot holder that has double thickness. My mom (and I know that I cook) loves when we make these for her.  The double thickness really keeps the heat off the table or things you pick up with them and they can be thrown in the washer/dryer.  Best part,,, made with any kind of scrap yarn mixes! - I usually used redheart.



theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> On ravelry you can setup a project list and list your supplies. It's kind of nice to keep track of projects and stuff. But I'm here way to often and haven't updated my site in a long time.


Sounds good. The only problem is I'd have to actually go through all the boxes of supplies, and you _know_ I'd get sidetracked.



bkworm8it said:


> continental and English,


Thanks for the explanation. It never struck me that there was anything "handed" about knitting, because it seems to me that I move both wrists and hands about equally as I knit. I do notice from time to time though that some people appear to be fighting the yarn with every stitch, maybe that's what's going on there.



bkworm8it said:


> I was crocheting left handed


Good story!  Are there pattern versions specifically for left-handed crocheters? For some projects it would make a difference which side you start on. Or do you have to figure it out yourself each time?



bkworm8it said:


> There is an easy potholder pattern you can teach your daughter to crochet.


That really is an easy one. And I have some very thick cotton yarn that would be perfect for that (and not melt on the oven rack like one of my other poly-mix ones did). But I already have about fifteen potholders that she made with one of those kids' weaving looms...   Never mind, it would be a good first project once we get past the basic chains.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Are there pattern versions specifically for left-handed crocheters? For some projects it would make a difference which side you start on. Or do you have to figure it out yourself each time?


No, there are not lefthanded patterns in knitting or crochet. I had to transpose the directions in my head for decorative stitches. I've had a couple of patterns for afghans that I wanted to do in crochet but a particular stitch would not translate and always looked wrong so I gave up. All my knitting patterns have translated well to left hand. However my pitcures or cables are in the reverse. So if I did the same project right handed and left handed they would be facing in different directions. My needlepoint would come out reversed as well. However, my counted crossstitch comes out correctly though 

Can you really have to many potholders?? hehehe

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> No, there are not lefthanded patterns in knitting or crochet.


Sounds like a market niche just waiting to be filled! Unless... I imagine that some left-handed people just learn to knit and crochet right-handed because that's how someone taught them. Kind of like it used to be with handwriting a few generations ago.



bkworm8it said:


> Can you really have to many potholders??


  It's not the number of potholders but the amount of available kitchen storage space...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

not a potholder but you must go here to see the what a knitter did to the dishcloth pattern ...... http://www.masondixonknitting.com/ the May 12th entry....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Most learn right handed. I'm one of the few odd ducks . Also when I get a left handed student I ask which they would like to learn and that righthanded continental would be easy for them and they all go for that so they don't have to figure out patterns. Though there are a few books out their that teach left handed but not any decorative stitches. I've thought about doing one but not sure how to go about it.



Susan in VA said:


> It's not the number of potholders but the amount of available kitchen storage space...


that's one reason I stopped knitting afghans, can only keep and give away so many LOL . You could sew them all together for a very warm afghan 

theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

forgot to add, my replacement needles arrived! boy are they quick!

theresam


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> forgot to add, my replacement needles arrived! boy are they quick!
> 
> theresam


they were Denise needles weren't they? They are quick .... we may have covered this already (not enough caffeine to kick start the brain yet) but have you seen the colored ones -- I would love to have a set of them - I love my Denise needles

I use the Knit Pick Harmony DPNs as hair sticks and love those too -- but I don't use DPNs to knit with - I do magic loop or 2 circs. for anything I would use those for.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> I use the Knit Pick Harmony DPNs as hair sticks


And I thought I was the only one who did that...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And I thought I was the only one who did that...


well they go with anything with all the colors that are in them and they are cheap enough that I can have a couple in my pocketbook, my Knitting bag, the car for emergency hair pulling up


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> well they go with anything with all the colors that are in them and they are cheap enough that I can have a couple in my pocketbook, my Knitting bag, the car for emergency hair pulling up


So practical... though I usually use plain wooden ones. For "dressy" I have red-and-black lacquered chopsticks.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Now there is a good use for DPN's  !  I could never get the hang of knitting with them and have been doing magic loop since I found out about it.  I can't get anything to stay in my hair unless I use super glue. My hair is so slick it spits everything out.

I didn't know that Denise set came in other colors than blue and pink. I have the blue set with grey needles. It would be nice having more colors. Sometime the blue gets lost in the yarn. I actually prefer to use Addi's but they did not have a set that extended so I bought the Denise set a few years ago. I love being able to extend the length without having to run out to get another needle late at night when no one is open!

I'm waiting for the Addi lace click set to come out. I have just about every size and length in the Addi turbo's but very few lace tip and love those  .


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

here you go - they dye the needles - aren't they fun  the cords are still either pink or blue but the needles are colored -- some folks have dyed their own using KoolAid and yarn dye packets too.

I think they had the Addi click at the Knitters Review Retreat this past year for people to try out - I missed it because I broke my arm about 2 weeks before we were supposed to go.


----------

